# Arrays in Java



## Mo99 (6. Nov 2022)

Hallo,
ich bin relativ neu in der Programmierung und muss ein Programm schreiben, das Zahlen oder Buchstaben(durch Eingabe) in einem Array speichert und die  Zeichen dieser Eingabe zusammenzählt. Das Problem ist, dass  das Programm die Zeichenanzahl jeder einzelner Zeile wieder gibt und nicht alle zusammen. 
Was habe ich am Ende falsch gemacht?

danke im Voraus.


Programm:
import java.util.Scanner;

public class StringLengthSum {
  public static void main(String[] args) {

    Scanner sc = new Scanner(System.in);
    int index;
    int limit;
    int sum;
    String[] data;



    System.out.println("Number of text lines:");
    limit = Integer.parseInt( sc.nextLine() );
    data = new String [limit];





    System.out.println("Text lines:");
    index=0;
    while ( index < limit )
    {
      data[index] = sc.nextLine();
      index=index+1;
    }




    System.out.println("Given input:");
    index = 0;
    while ( index < limit )
    {
      System.out.println("Line " + index + ": " + data[index]);
      index = index + 1;
    }





    System.out.print( "Total length of all Lines: ");

      index=0;

      while ( index < limit )
      {
      System.out.print( data[index].length() );
      index = index + 1;
      }



 }
}

Ausgabe:
java -cp /tmp/aGg80ynU5A StringLengthSum
Number of text lines:
3
Text lines:
l
ll
lll
Given input:
Line 0: lLine 1: ll
Line 2: lll
Total length of all Lines: 123


----------



## KonradN (6. Nov 2022)

Du hast ja derzeit eine Schleife, die durch alle Zeilen geht und die Länge ausgibt.

Daher überlege Dir: Wie machst Du es denn? Du hast da mehrere Zeilen Text und sollst die Anzahl der Zeichen ermitteln und diese Zahl auf einen Zettel schreiben. Wie gehst Du vor (mit Stift und Papier)? 

Ganz offensichtlich nimmst Du nicht die Länge jeder Zeile und schreibst diese hintereinander auf den Zettel.


----------



## Mo99 (6. Nov 2022)

Ich weiß, dass ich die Ergebnisse zusammen addieren muss. Weiß aber leider nicht wie ich Int sum, was ich dafür deklariert habe, anwenden muss.


----------



## KonradN (6. Nov 2022)

Die Variable musst Du erst initialisieren und dann kannst Du da ja Werte dazu addieren.


----------



## Mo99 (6. Nov 2022)

Alles klar vielen dank


----------

